# Habanero Garlic Honey Pecans



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 12, 2020)

This was my most requested recipe before the virus.  Very good!  Since they cut down the trees I used for a bowling alley / Movie theater I having hard time finding any pecans.  I double recipe.  

Ingredients
5 cups Pecans
4 Large head Garlic
4 Large Habanero’s
1/4-Cup honey
1/4-cup oil
Kenny’s Seasoning

Cut heads off Garlic and Roast for 40 minutes at 400. Can just wrap in foil if do not have a garlic roaster. Let cool enough to handle. Toast peppers until start to turn black. I use my toaster oven set at 450 and put rack on top. Turn as needed. Will not take long. Wrap up for a few minutes in foil to steam. I try to take skin off but if it does not come off easy just leave on. Take most of seeds out. Be gentle. Squeeze garlic out into small container. Add peppers, honey and oil. Use a stick blender and blend until smooth. Add to pecans and stir up good.  Spread pecans on sheet pan.  I use silicon baking mats sprayed with oil. Bake at 350 for 10 minutes. Sprinkle with seasoning and stir. Sprinkle some more seasoning. Put back in oven.  Check at about 8 minutes, as they burn easy. Remove from oven and put some more seasoning on. Need to put into a bowl right away. They will burn if you leave on sheet pan. Stir as they cool to keep from sticking too much. Enjoy

These are kind of sticky.  Last time I use convention and turned heat down some.  Came out dryer.  Not sure which i like better.  Both good but dryer not get fingers sticky.  







	

		
			
		

		
	
[


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 12, 2020)

Heck yeah. Sounds amazing


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 12, 2020)

Hell Yeah!


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 12, 2020)

I bet those are the bomb!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 13, 2020)

Should work with other nuts also.  I have stopped using veg oil. Used coconut last time but the pecans just came out of the freezer and mixture seized when added.  May have to use olive oil.


----------

